# Thinking about breeding my syrians, would like as much advice as possible.



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

i am considering breeding my syrians. they are all pedigree stock , correct age and all very healthy,i have been doing alot of research but im stil a bit unsure of the cage requirements for a pregnant female, can anyone help.

I currently keep my hammies in savic cambridges, they are bar cages,is this suitable? was thinkin not as the babies may fit between the bars : s. do i need to remove any extra levels? and should i keep her house or just provide a big cushy nest with plenty of bedding? 

What is the best cage and layout for a pregnant hammie?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

good to hear you're not breeding petshop hamsters with unknown ancestry, im taking it you also know that you must'nt breed certain colour combinations and coat types?

a lot of breeders use tank type cages or home made bin cages they are safer for the tiny babies and they arnt draughty. Yes you should remove the house if she has the babies in there they will get too hot just put her extra bedding in, also remove the wheel.


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

What colours are you breeding for?

I would think that a good sized bin cage would be an ideal 'birthing suite' It still needs to be approx 80cm by 50cm floor space, as the babies will grow up in there. It would be an idea to put mum in there for a few weeks before mating, so she is comfortable with those surroundings.

Personally if you are still needing to ask questions then you still need to be doing research for a couple of months. Obviously, there are somethings you could only ask once in the situation. There are quite a few first time guides on other hamster forums, maybe they would be a good start, just to confirm that you know everything etc.

Definately look into what should be bred with what, as a lot of bad breeding is avoidable, such as Wh gene.


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

i pretty much know everything now, it was just the cage query : ), i think im going to block up the bars around the cage using some sort of plastic boarding. thankyou for your help guys, everyone has to start somewhere , i have been thinking about it for a good few months now so am teaching myself a lot and yes i will learn as i go along.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

romjob1804 said:


> i pretty much know everything now, it was just the cage query : ), i think im going to block up the bars around the cage using some sort of plastic boarding. thankyou for your help guys, everyone has to start somewhere , i have been thinking about it for a good few months now so am teaching myself a lot and yes i will learn as i go along.


That is a good Idea for some reason Chewie had hers on a level and they could fit through the bars...


----------

